# انشاء قناة تلفزيون بالبث المباشر على الانترنت



## menarefaat (10 مايو 2009)

هناك العديد من المواقع التي توفر خدمة انشاء القنوات التي يمكن استخدامها في البث المباشر الصوتي والمرئي مجانًا
من هذه المواقع موقع

*Justin.tv​*
الذي يعد من أفضل المواقع التي توفر هذه الخدمة مجانًا وبدون اعلانات.
يمكنك الذهاب إلى الموقع من هنا
http://ar.justin.tv/

يجب عليك انشاء حساب جديد لتستطع البدء في بث قناتك الخاصة
للتسجيل اذهب للرابط
http://ar.justin.tv/


ثم اضغط على *"تسجيل حساب جديد"*








ستظهر لك نافذه كما بالصورة






قم بملئ بياناتك واضغط *"تسجيل حساب جديد"*

قم بتأكيد حسابك وادخل إلى الموقع وقم بتسجيل الدخول *"Sign In"*


خطوات عملية البث باستخدام برنامج
*Flash Media Encoder*

1- قم بتحميل برنامج *Flash Media Encoder* من هنا.
http://www.adobe.com/products/flashmediaserver/flashmediaencoder/

2- قم بتحميل ملف *XML* الخاص بك من هنا
http://www.justin.tv/broadcast?section=fme
*ملاحظة:* تأكد من أنك قمت بتحميل ملف *XML *الصحيح المناسب لنسخة برنامج 
*Flash Media Encoder* الذي تستخدمة (ملف النسخة 2.5 وأقدم أو ملف النسخة 
3.0)، تذكر المكان الذي قمت بحفظ الملف فيه، أيضًا من المساعد أن تقوم بتسمية الملف بإسم حسابك الذي قمت بتحميل ملف *XML* منه.

3- افتح برنامج Flash Media Encoder ثم افتح ملف *XML* الخاص بك من المكان الذي حفظته فيه.
(من قائمة *"File"* قم بإختيار *"Open"* ).

4- اضغط على *"Start"*.







- لتبدأ بث الفيديو أو الصوت الخاص بك، أتبع هذه الخطوات

5- اختر خيار *"Video"* لتقوم بتفعيل بث الفيديو (انظر الصورة بالأسفل).

6- اختر خيار *"Audio"* إذا أردت أن تقوم ببث مباشر للصوت.

7- من الموصى به أن تختار (Medium Bandwidth 300 Kbps)  لل *"Preset"*.

8- اختر مسار الفيديو الذي تود أن تقوم ببثه من الخيار *"Device"*.

9- تشغيل خاصية *"Deinterlace"* يعد أمر هام لأنه يعمل على تقليل الخطوط في صورتك.







10- افتح ملف *XML* الخاص بك، عن طريق *"File"*.

11- اضغط على *"Connect"* ليتم الاتصال بالسيرفر.

12- اضغط على الشاشة الكبيرة زر *"Start"* بالقرب من نهاية الصفحة لتبدأ بث الفيديو 

أو الصوت الخاص بك إلى حسابك الخاص (القناة الخاصة بك).

الآن أنت تقوم بنقل البث إلى القناة الخاصة بك.


*ملاحظة:* يستحين أن تكون سرعة الاتصال لديك مرتفعة نسبيًا مثلا *512 KBit/Sec*


----------



## zama (11 مايو 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع المفيد 
تقريبا كده الموضوع زى موضوع عمل أذاعة راديو خاصة بك


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا menarefaat

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## menarefaat (13 مايو 2009)

*العفو يا جماعة لا شكر على واجب​*


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليك على الشرح وكيفيه الانشاء *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------

